# Road routes in Bend?



## Del Cooper

I'm going to be over in Bend this week from Monday to Thursday, and I'm looking for some road rides that would take about 2 hours or so at a good pace.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dwc032

Well considering we just got 3'' of snow and it has yet to melt off, I would say you are SOL. But if it has melted off I would say Skyliners Rd, China Hat Rd, and Johnson Rd. Most other good rides are up there in elevation so they will still have a fair amount of snow pack. 

Ive been riding my trainer for the last week and I am going nuts! Spring seasons here suck!


----------



## pdainsworth

I found a couple of rides there last year at mapmyride.com. Just do a search and you'll get a handful of options.


----------



## bismo37

Cascade Lakes Highway (scenic byway) is pretty awesome in the summer. A couple years ago, I camped at Devil's Lake and hit the roadways out there.


----------



## thatdrewguy

I would like some local knowledge and advice for a couple of routes. I will be in Bend end of July and looking to do a ride of about 65 miles. I found these two routes on Strava and wanted to know which would be the better ride? Only problem with the Mt Bachelor ride is that it's a loop starting at Mt Bachelor and not in Bend. Looking at the miles & elevation gained I don't want to do this ride from Bend. Is the other ride going north from Bend scenic and worth it? Thanks for any input.

Bike Ride Profile | Jul 20, 2012 near Bend | Times and Records | Strava
Bike Ride Profile | 70miles near Bend | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Undecided

Variants of the first route you linked are used for several of the road races around Bend, whether the RR stage of Cascades, the RR from the High Desert Omnium or the past couple of Masters Nationals RRs. They start from or around the Mt. Bachelor ski area, which is a bit more than 20 miles from town. Climbing and descending to Bachelor from town would add a couple of hours (or more) to that ride. You could drive up there to start it, of course. Getting up and riding around the lakes is very nice.

The second ride is a good route, but note that the return to Bend spends a bit of time on Hwy 20, which I think is fine to ride on, but I know many people who aren't comfortable with the traffic.

I will send you a PM with some Strava links.


----------



## thatdrewguy

To do the loop around Mt Bachelor I see it ridden both clockwise and counter, is there a preferred direction?


----------



## Undecided

Not really, but maybe clockwise to have the Sparks Lake climb at the end to make it feel a little tougher.


----------



## thatdrewguy

Got the route planned looping around Mt Bachelor. Around Mile 58 we will be passing the entrance to the resort, are there any food options or stores near here without going into the resort?


----------



## [email protected]

No, the only place for food in that area is at Mt. Bachelor itself. I'm assuming you're doing the loop clockwise which means you'll pass by Elk Lake Resort 11 miles before Mt. Bachelor and there's a convenience store and restaurant there. Depending on how you're feeling energy wise it might be a better stop cause the Sparks Lake climb is a pretty good workout.


----------



## thatdrewguy

Elk lake resort sounds like the plan. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## stravanator

Why road ride in Bend?


----------



## thatdrewguy

stravanator said:


> Why road ride in Bend?


Me? Skinny tired bikes on top of car. Did the Chris King ride in Portland and wanted a road ride on the way back to NorCal.


----------



## thatdrewguy

[email protected] said:


> No, the only place for food in that area is at Mt. Bachelor itself. I'm assuming you're doing the loop clockwise which means you'll pass by Elk Lake Resort 11 miles before Mt. Bachelor and there's a convenience store and restaurant there. Depending on how you're feeling energy wise it might be a better stop cause the Sparks Lake climb is a pretty good workout.


2 Gatorades and a can of Pepsi for $8 but worth it! Good tip for a place to stop.


----------

